# Rose Beef Cake DH



## othu (19. März 2012)

Hi, habe am WE den neuen Rosekatalog erhalten und direkt beim Aufschlagen lächelt mich der neue Rose Beef Cake DH Rahmen an.
Sehe ich das richtig, dass der ein Vierkant-Unterrohr hat statt des runden beim Beef Cake FR? Ist also ein komplett anderer/neuer Rahmen?

Kann man an dem DH zufällig mit Umwerfer montieren? Sieht eher nicht so aus, oder? Ev. auch mit 180mm im Heck fahren?
Ich suche eigentlich einen Freerider mit Singlecrown Gabel, aber das FR gefällt mir optisch so gar nicht...

Grüße
othu


----------



## Montanez (19. März 2012)

Richtig siehst du, dass das Unterrohr eckig ist, falsch, dass das etwas neues ist. Das war vorher auch schon so.

Mit dem Umwerfer bin ich mir nicht sicher, E-Type geht vielleicht, allerdings macht das an einem Downhillrad reichlich wenig Sinn.

Und wenn du sagst du suchst einen Freerider und kein DH-Rad, das FR gefällt dir aber nicht musst du dich halt bei anderen Firmen umschauen. Schöne gute Räder gibts ja reichlich.
Wenns günstig und gut ausgestattet sein soll (also vermutlich ein Versender) guck dir mal die neuen Torque FRX bikes an. Sehen sehr interessant aus und die ersten Fahrberichte klingen auch vielversprechend. Kannst du am Heck mit 203 oder 185mm FW fahren (was natürlich auch den Lenk- und Sitzwinkel beeinflusst) und gibts ab Werk mit SC oder DC Gabel.
Die günstigste Variante wäre das Playzone mit 2000 Talern --> http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2577


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (19. März 2012)

Montanez schrieb:


> Und wenn du sagst du suchst einen Freerider und kein DH-Rad, das FR gefällt dir aber nicht musst du dich halt bei anderen Firmen umschauen. Schöne gute Räder gibts ja reichlich.[/URL]



6 setzen .... 

Beef Cake SL, 180mm vo/hi, 2-fach vorn und mächtig großem Spaßfaktor.


----------



## Montanez (19. März 2012)

sagt der, der selbst ein Canyon fährt??? 

man darf sich anderen dingen ja nicht verschließen, ist ja fast wie bei den prinzip Nicolai fahrern hier. das sind zweifelsohne spitzen räder, aber eben nicht die einzigen. und nicht jeder kann so viel kohle für ein rad locker machen. 
Ich bin vor dem kauf meines Jimbos auch durchaus andere räder gefahren die mir sehr gut gefallen haben, aber von dem was in meiner Preisklasse war war es einfach mit abstand das, was mir am meisten spaß gemacht hat. heißt nicht, dass es sich vor den "großen" verstecken muss. viele teurere räder von fand ich nicht besser, das jimbo hat zu gut deutsch einfach gepasst wie arsch auf eimer.


----------



## othu (19. März 2012)

danke für die infos, das normals beef cake ist raus, und alternativen sind auch nicht sooo viele vorhanden wenn man bestimmte vorstellungen hat und dann auch noch nur einen rahmen sucht. fand die preise für die framekits bei rose halt sehr fair wenn man sich da mal andere anbieter anschaut...


----------



## Montanez (19. März 2012)

Vielleicht findest du ja was anständiges gebrauchtes!
Gerade bei Rahmen ist das gut machbar find ich...


----------



## -MIK- (19. März 2012)

Montanez schrieb:


> sagt der, der selbst ein Canyon fährt???



Kla, als ich das Torque gekauft habe, gab es noch kein Beef Cake. 



Montanez schrieb:


> man darf sich anderen dingen ja nicht verschließen, ist ja fast wie bei den prinzip Nicolai fahrern hier.



Ne, isset nicht. Ich seh das wie Du, mein DH Bike ist von Canyon und mein Rennrad von Ghost. Aktuell reizt mich noch das 29er von Ghost und wenn wir wieder bei nem DHler sind, finde ich den neuen Canyon Rahmen mit dem CCDB die beste Alternative im P/L Verhältnis.

Wenn ich könnte wich ich dürfte, hätte ich ein Yeti 303 25th und Intens Uzzi im Keller stehen.  

Generell bin ich mit keinem Hersteller verheiratet aber mir gefällt die extreme Nähe zum Kunden und der Service bei Rose.


----------



## othu (22. Mai 2012)

Montanez schrieb:


> Mit dem Umwerfer bin ich mir nicht sicher, E-Type geht vielleicht, allerdings macht das an einem Downhillrad reichlich wenig Sinn.



Habe mir das Beef Cake DH letzte Wochenende in Winterberg angeschaut, es passt ein Umwerfer und gefällt mir richtig, richtig gut! Deutlich besser als das Beef Cake FR!
Leider war das Rose Standteam ähnlich lustlos wie die meisten anderen Aussteller...


----------

